# Metronidazole & Fenbendazole treatment amount for frogs?



## Mr. Bronze

Got a hold of metronidazole 250mg and fenbendazole the 3 gram each gram treats a 10 pound dog. 
(Fish normally get treated with 250mg for every 10 gallons)

What will be the appropriate amount to treat frogs with these 2 medicines?


----------



## ChrisK

What is the issue you're trying to fix?


----------



## Mr. Bronze

ChrisK said:


> What is the issue you're trying to fix?


Not an issue, my tadpoles look very healthy and responsive. Just want know how much do ya'll use, just for reference in case that I have to treat my frogs.


----------



## poison beauties

Are the frogs imported? Have they been previously tested and treated? Did you have fecals done for your frogs?
This info is needed.
Michael


----------



## Mr. Bronze

poison beauties said:


> Are the frogs imported? Have they been previously tested and treated? Did you have fecals done for your frogs?
> This info is needed.
> Michael


Michael the answer to all your questions is no, I have obtained only tadpoles from froggers in this forum all of them from the US and they are still on tadpole stage some of them developing legs just now. My tadpoles are not sick so far they look in very good shape and don't plan to treat them unless is necessary. 

I'm trying to know what's a conservative amount or what is too much for frogs (e.g. Metronidazole 1/4 of a 250mg tablet for a 56oz misting bottle & Fenbendazole 1/10 of a gram per fruitfly culture).


----------



## Philsuma

I would be careful and not try to treat any frog prophylacticly. That could be dangerous.

Unless a series of fecals reveals some problem or a vet makes a diagnosis....there really is no need to have medicines "on hand".


----------



## Mr. Bronze

Philsuma said:


> I would be careful and not try to treat any frog prophylacticly. That could be dangerous.
> 
> Unless a series of fecals reveals some problem or a vet makes a diagnosis....there really is no need to have medicines "on hand".


Understood, so fecal testing and consult with the vet the dosage. Having the medicines on hand is my preference.


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah I actually agree with keeping them on hand, especially those two and maybe others (Dr Frye actually recommends a medicine kit to keep on hand), but really you shouldn't use any unless a vet tells you to and recommends the administration, or you're REALLY experienced doing it already


----------



## Philsuma

If you want to invest in some meds, keep in mind a lot of them have rather short shelf lives and expirations. Expense and the possibility of them "going bad" laying around the frog room has kept me from stocking them.

just some thouights....


----------



## SMenigoz

Philsuma said:


> If you want to invest in some meds, keep in mind a lot of them have rather short shelf lives and expirations. Expense and the possibility of them "going bad" laying around the frog room has kept me from stocking them.
> 
> just some thouights....


A year or so ago I had a terribilis with a small fungal infection. I contacted Dr. Frye, arranged payment for the "kit" and arrived within a week. Unfortunately, in that small timeframe, the frog perished. 
Yes there is a cost associated with having medications on hand and yes they have a shelf life, but I wonder if I had the proper meds on site, perhaps the outcome would have been different? Seems like a small "investment"...worthy to me.
Scott


----------



## Eric Walker

I think when expecting to deal with wc frogs ( as I have with quite a few tree frogs, never darts) it would be well worth the cost and effort to have a few things on hand.


----------



## Philsuma

SMenigoz said:


> A year or so ago I had a terribilis with a small fungal infection. I contacted Dr. Frye, arranged payment for the "kit" and arrived within a week. Unfortunately, in that small timeframe, the frog perished.
> Yes there is a cost associated with having medications on hand and yes they have a shelf life, but I wonder if I had the proper meds on site, perhaps the outcome would have been different? Seems like a small "investment"...worthy to me.
> Scott


 
Point taken Scott.....I totally get that.

yet another counter point.....I am positive that I killed at least 2 frogs by trying my own hand at "Vet" and using self stocked Meds.....


----------



## Ed

It is one thing to keep some medications on hand for use in critical cases and it is another case altogether to keep something on hand and use it at the drop of the hat for any potential problem, shot gun treatments as it were..... 

While these drugs are useful when used correctly, too often they are misused when kept at hand. Metronidazole if overdosed has some severe side effects (and some species are more sensitive than others) can cause severe neurological problems as well as being carcinogenic. 

Fenbendazole which was at one time thought to be very safe but has in some genera to have problems. As a further issue, due to the massive use of this drug without any fecal checks or vet supervision, a large amount of parasite resistence has developed towards this drug and it is rapidly falling out of favor with vets. 

Ed


----------



## bickell

I notice that no one answered the question.


----------



## Ed

bickell said:


> I notice that no one answered the question.


One of the reasons is because if I post the dosages and something happens and a person kills the frogs and blames it on my advice, I could be sued for practicing medicine without a license..... 
Or if a medical practicioner sees me posting instructions on how to practice medicine and decides to give me a hard time, I could have charges filed against me. 

Ed


----------

